# Prozess Details betrachten ?



## tefla (7. November 2002)

Hab ein Problem und zwar laufen bei mir einige Prozesse auf 90% CPU last, das dürfte normal net der fall sein

betrachte ich mir das "top" steht doch da eine PID, welches ja die Prozess ID ist, kann man sich nähere Infos anzeigen lassen zu der PID ?


BZW. Was mir wichtig ist, was diesen Process aufruft und diese Serverlast ausmacht.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. November 2002)

ps -ax | grep 1030


1030 = Beispiel PID


----------

